# Bike Size for 10 year old



## blammo585 (Apr 24, 2012)

I think I already know the general consensus around here on this topic, but I thought I would ask any way.

I want to get my son a bike for his birthday but not sure which size to go with. I actually already bought a 24" Mongoose XR-75. But I'm wondering if I should go with a 26". I measured him today and he is 4'11" and he seems to be growing fast as he's taller than most of the other kids in his class. I don't want to have to buy another bike too soon. Problem is right now he probably needs an XS frame but they're harder to come by and more expensive. I thought about getting him a 16" Nishiki or 16" Diamond Back from Dick's. But that will still be too big for him but I don't want to go over $250. The 24" just has no upgrade path but I do have a soon-to-be 5 year old. So maybe if I can get 2 years of riding from the 10 year old and then my little one ride it more when he's big enough it will be worth it? I paid $135 for the 24". What do you think; take the 24" back and get the 16" 26 or just keep the 24"?

I know the feeling toward Wal Mart/Dick's type bikes around here but my wife has already said no to a $315 24" GT Aggressor. She doesn't want to go over $200, but I'm willing to expand to $250. Used is out of the question because she's not going to be keen on giving him something "used" for his birthday no matter the condition or deal. He's mostly going to be riding the paved trail we ride, and I don't see him riding any "real" trails any time soon. He tried out the 24" Mongoose in Wal Mart and he even had trouble getting on it and getting started so it didn't give me a lot of confidence that he could ride something bigger or feel comfortable that he could handle it if he were to ride some kind of trail. I'm just wondering if it wasn't the tight aisle space that gave him trouble getting started on the bike though.


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd guess that's about the height my daughter was last summer when she was 10 and we bought her her first 26er. We had her try both a 13" and 15" frame and settled on the 13" cause she looked *really* stretched out on the 15" and the 15" was heavier. Now she's 5' 1.5" and I'm kinda wishing we'd gone with the 15". Why must they grow so fast!

Our reasons for getting her off her 24 were to make it easier for her to get over obstacles (I got my 29er the same summer) and to get better components. But if your son is doing paved riding, those might not be issues.

I don't really see you getting 2 years out of the 24 for him, though. That seems really small for a 12 year old.


----------



## blammo585 (Apr 24, 2012)

KAriadne said:


> I'd guess that's about the height my daughter was last summer when she was 10 and we bought her her first 26er. We had her try both a 13" and 15" frame and settled on the 13" cause she looked *really* stretched out on the 15" and the 15" was heavier. Now she's 5' 1.5" and I'm kinda wishing we'd gone with the 15". Why must they grow so fast!
> 
> Our reasons for getting her off her 24 were to make it easier for her to get over obstacles (I got my 29er the same summer) and to get better components. But if your son is doing paved riding, those might not be issues.
> 
> I don't really see you getting 2 years out of the 24 for him, though. That seems really small for a 12 year old.


Would a shorter stem make it less stretched out or is the stem already pretty short?


----------



## griff71 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd get a 26" for a guy that size. If he's riding mostly paved trails, he'd be less likely to have a problem with the handling or stand-over on rough trails. My son has several friends around that size that are riding girls 26" bikes that have frames shaped with lower stand-over.


----------

